# 22.06.2008 - CTF - Völklingen



## Markus (MW) (5. Juni 2008)

Also Weicheier, 

wie letztes Jahr versprochen, haben wir diese Jahr noch ein wenig an den Strecken gefeilt. Bin sicher, dass Euch die 2008er Strecke ordenlich fordern wird. 

 Endlich haben es diese Jahr die Planer beim BDR geschafft, Mandern  (29.06.2008) und Völklingen nicht auf einen Termin zu legen. So sollte einem Zahlreichen Erscheinen von Euch nichts mehr im Wege stehen. 

Es erwarten Euch vier coole Strecken, die es in sich haben. Auf den großen Runden wurde an nichts gespart. Trails, Technik- und Wurzelpassagen wurden mit viel liebe ausgesucht. 

Infos, Bilder und Beschreibung aus 2007 findet Ihr hier:
http://www.radschweine.de/load.php?name=News&file=article&sid=161

Bis denn. 
(Freue mich auf Euer Feedback)


----------



## chris84 (5. Juni 2008)

wenns net gerade Backsteine regnet oder so...


bin ich auf jeden Fall am Start!  

Freu mich schon auf die Strecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (5. Juni 2008)

durfte ein paar teile der strecke ja schon probefahren. die sind auf jeden fall schonmal


----------



## p41n (6. Juni 2008)

wo startet die CTF denn?


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Juni 2008)

Start ist in Völklingen Herman Neuberger Halle.
Markus hat den ganzen Winter hart an der Strecke gearbeitet und das solltet Ihr Euch auf jeden Fall nicht entgehen lassen.   
Die Strecke ist auch eine ideale Trainingsstrecke für einen Halbmarathon und damit mindestens gleichzusetzen.
Bin übrigens auch dabei,will die Strecke schließlich mal im Hellen fahren.


----------



## chris84 (6. Juni 2008)

mit an und abreise wird das ja schon eher ein Marathon


----------



## p41n (6. Juni 2008)

fährt jemand aus richtung st. wendel zu der ctf und kann mich mitnehmen?


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Juni 2008)

@ Zeitweiser
danke für die Blumen, 

Die CTF wäre in dieser Form nicht möglich wenn nicht jedes Jahr viele fleißige Helfer mit anpacken würden. 
Mein Dank geht hier ganz klar an die zahlreichen Helfer, ohne die, so eine Veranstaltung nicht zu meistern ist. 

@ an alle Mitfahrer, super wenn viele kommen, dann hat sich der Aufwand wenigstens gelohnt.


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

es ist geschafft, die Strecken für diese Jahr stehen. 

Es erwarten Euch vier Strecken, da sollte für jeden das richtige dabei sein.

- 22er / ca. 350 hm, als Familien und Einsteiger Tour

- 34er / ca. 700 hm für die Fortgeschrittenen

- 56er / ca. 1000 hm als Kämpfertour mit schönem Trail- und Trechnikanteilen

- 67er / ca. 1300 hm die Herausvorderung, mit allem was dazu gehört. Anspruchsvolle Technikpassagen, flowige Trails und bissige Anstiege. 

Alle Bilder aus 2007
Streckenbeschreibung aus 2007

Wir freuen uns auf Euch und hoffen auf ein Zahlreiches Erscheinen.


----------



## puremalt (17. Juni 2008)

Hi Markus,
ich hab's auch schon an den Verein geschrieben: die Infos zur CTF auf der Komet-Homepage sind sehr dünn bis nicht vorhanden. Wenn ihr euch lobenswerterweise so viel Arbeit macht  , sollte die Info nicht zu kurz kommen.

Weil ich, wenn überhaupt, leider erst am späten Morgen starten kann, würde mich vor allem interessieren in welchem Zeitrahmen gestartet werden kann?

Merci


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Juni 2008)

Nix als Trails Trails Trails.   
Aufgereiht wie an einer Perlenkette ziehen sich die schmalen Pädscha durch den Altenkesseler Wald.
Die 67er ist eine wahres Trailkonzert.
Fangt schon mal an die Backenmuskeln zu trainieren,denn am Sonntag wird Euch das Grinsen nicht mehr von den Wangen weichen. 
Markus hat sich wieder richtig was einfallen lassen um Euch einen
schönen Vormittag zu machen.
Zum Schluß gibt es noch einen schönen Kniebrecher bevor uns die finale Trailabfahrt zurück zur Halle bringt. 
Starten geht glaub ich bis 10:00Uhr

Grüsse Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Juni 2008)

@ Purmalt, 

Start ist normal von 8:00 bis 10:00
wenn ein Racer aber etwas später auf die große Runde geht sollte das auch kein Thema sein. 
Die große Runde ist aber wirklich keine Kindergartenveranstaltung. 
Hier geht es zur Sache. 

Wir freuen uns auf Euch. Also Kette rechts und los gehts.


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. Juni 2008)

Hi, 

für alle noch mal als Info:

Startort: Hermann Neuberger Halle, 
66333 Völklingen, Stadionstrasse

Startzeit: 8:00 - 10:00 Uhr

Kosten: schlappe 3,00 Euro / Nichtmitglieder des BDR, 4,00 Euro

Je nach Strecke gibt es 1, 2, 3, oder 4 Verpflegungspunkte,
an denen es Riegel, Obst, Kuchen und Getränke gibt. 


Mitfahren darf jeder.  Ihr sollte bitte folgendes Beachten:

- die Strecke kann nur mit einem Mountenbike oder Crossrad befahren werden. 
- kein Starter darf ohne Helm auf die Strecke. Ein Helm ist Plicht.
- die zugewiesene Startnummer ist gut sichtbar, vorne am Lenker zu befestigen


----------



## Da Anhänger (19. Juni 2008)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> - die zugewiesene Startnummer ist gut sichtbar, vorne am Lenker zu befestigen



welche nr. denn??das ist ne ctf!oder ne inoffizielle ctr.
welche nr. soll man da zugewiesen bekommen?
oder ist damit die bdr nr. gemint die bei da wertungskarte dabei ist?

gruß


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Juni 2008)

Die Startnummer ist ein zusätzlicher Service und eine Erinnerung an die CTF,wobei ich glaube,daß Ihr Euch sowieso an diese CTF gerne erinnern werdet.
Hier noch ein kleiner Tipp.
Wie in einem guten Konzert steigert sich die Strecke bis zu den Zugaben .
Der letzte Teil ab Riegelsberg hat es in sich 
und bei diesem Wetter
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107030.html
wird es mit Sicherheit ein netter Vormittag


----------



## chris84 (19. Juni 2008)

Das gemeldete Wetter ist sensationell!!! 

mit Startnummer is die sinnlose Rumheizerei dann wenigstens gerechtfertigt 

man sollte echt CTRs erfinden


----------



## leeqwar (20. Juni 2008)

bin sehr gespannt, das "gesamtkunstwerk" mal ganz unter die räder zu bekommen.  wenn jemand schon den luxus hat, trails zu streichen, weil es noch schönere gibt, verspricht das auf jeden fall ein guter sonntagmorgen zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (20. Juni 2008)

Bin auch mal gespannt. Bei mir ist es am Sonntag Primäre, da ich dann zum ersten mal mein neues Bike ausführen kann und dann meine 1. CTF hier im Saarland und die 1. CTF seid bestimmt 10 Jahren oder so.

Lasse mich mal überraschen am Sonntag


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Juni 2008)

Da hat der Calli sich aber genau die richtige CTF ausgesucht.
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen CD.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> fährt jemand aus richtung st. wendel zu der ctf und kann mich mitnehmen?



Ja, ich! Pünktlich wie die Feuerwehr bei Dir vor der Haustür


----------



## p41n (21. Juni 2008)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja, ich! Pünktlich wie die Feuerwehr bei Dir vor der Haustür



Prima! Ich stehe dann pünktlich Gewehr bei Fuß..  

Muss heute nur noch den Schlauch im Hinterrad wechseln. Habe mir bei der letzten CTF einen Dorn eingefangen.. Ansonsten bin ich bereit!


----------



## Sanata77 (21. Juni 2008)

Verzeiht meine Unwissenheit, bin noch nie ne CTF mitgefahren: ist eine CTF ein Rennen oder kann ich da auch mit meiner Freundin ne schöne Tour zu Spass fahren? (Startnummer und so?!)
Start 8:00 - 10:00 Uhr am Sonntag ist aber hart! Ist doch hell bis 21 Uhr!

Anmelden muss man sich im Vorfeld ja nicht, oder? Wer da ist kann fahren?

Greetz
Michael


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. Juni 2008)

@ Sanata77

Eine CTF ist kein Renne, Ihr könnt Euer Tempo fahren. 
Die Startnummeren erleichtern uns den Überblick zu behalten, und dienen für Euch als kleines Andenken. Mehr nicht.

Die Veranstaltung muss ja auch mal ein Ende habe und für die Helfer an den Verpflegungspunkten ist das so schon ziemlich lange. Die sind meisten sind schon ab 7:00 Uhr unterwegs.

Wer kommt kann fahren. Es ist keine Voranmeldung notwendig.


----------



## Tobilas (21. Juni 2008)

Kette geölt, Reifen aufgepumpt, Nudel-Teller leergemacht: es kann losgehn!!
Bis morjen
Gruß
Roland
P.S.: Ich starte ab Saarwellingen um 7:30, wer will kann mit -> hier melden!


----------



## stefansls (21. Juni 2008)

Bekomme ich auch eine Startnummer?


----------



## Calli Potter (21. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand ne genaue Adresse vom Treffpunkt von euch wo ich in mein Navi eingeben kann??


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. Juni 2008)

66333 Völklingen
Stationstraße
bzw. Hermann Neuberger Halle. 

Ist aber in VK ausgeschildert oder einfach in Richtung Stadion fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (21. Juni 2008)

Danke!! 

Sehen uns morgen dann.

Gruß Calli


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (22. Juni 2008)

Sehr schöne Strecke; das hat richtig Spaß gemacht!

Gruß   _t.o.o.l_


----------



## chris84 (22. Juni 2008)

super CTF! 

Haste gut gemacht, Markus! 

Die Strecke war echt genial! 

genau so wie ich das gern hab... viele Trails, aber auch einiges zum Kilometersammeln. Und die Trailauswahl war echt erste Sahne! Und Matschlöcher hat er auch extra für uns gesucht 

die Ausschilderung war ok! Wir haben uns nirgendwo verfahren, und etwas aufmerksamkeit gehört auf einer Ausgeschilderten Strecke ja immer dazu, wir sind ja CTF-Erfahren  
Ich fands gut dass auch auf Hauptwegen immer wieder geradeaus-Pfeile waren, dann weiß man immer direkt dass man noch richtig ist. Sobald 500m kein Pfeil kommt --> Falsch... 

Organisation und Verpflegung waren top, vor allem die Auswahl am Buffet (so kann man die Verpflegungen fast schon nennen ) Ich denk dazu braucht man nicht viel zu sagen, das war einfach Top!

Insgesamt wirklich eine Super Veranstaltung, die jedes Jahr besser wird. Ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich die CTF schon gefahren bin... Es wird nie langweilig!


----------



## Da Anhänger (22. Juni 2008)

Die Tour war top vom wetter hats akurat gepasst!hat iregend wer die genauen höhenmeter?kam mir mehr vor als "nur" 1300.

gruß


----------



## Tobilas (22. Juni 2008)

Es war noch etwas besser, als ich es erwartet hatte, vor allem was die Organisation angeht, da können sich manche Marathon-veranstaltungen noch was abgucken. Solche Touren bräuchten wir eigentlich öfters.....
Besten Dank für die Veranstaltung dem ganzen Kometen-Team Radschweinen und allen anderen Helfern, vor allem aber MW !!
Bis die Tage
Gruß
Roland
P.S.: 1300 hm kommen ganz gut hin, ich hatte am Ende 1680 hm und 105 km mit An- und Abfahrt (Uff!)


----------



## leeqwar (22. Juni 2008)

die runde hat sehr viel spass gemacht! 
 an den streckendesigner.

nochmal danke an den "schlauchspender", der mich davor bewahrt hat nach dem 2ten defekt am anderen reifen flicken kleben zu müssen.


----------



## stefansls (22. Juni 2008)

Jo der Parcours Rockt ganz einfach. Weiter so MW. Wer war denn an dem kurzen Highspeed-Heiz-Teil vor der letzten Verpflegung so schnell das es unten in der Senke Kotzgefühle gab. Boah war das geil!


----------



## scotty23 (22. Juni 2008)

Jep,

ich fands auch klasse, perfekte orga nette Leute. Nur an der letzten
KS wurde Jägermeister getrunken   Ich war Gott sei Dank da
standhaft... die letzten Steigungen hatten es entgegen der Aussage
von Markus doch noch in sich... da kommt nur noch ne kleine ganz 
kleine Kompression.... nun weiß ich wie sich meine Dämpfer anhören
wenn beide am Anschlag sind 
Aber es tierisch spass gemacht war wirklich ne klasse Strecke, so was 
bräuchten wir wirklich öfter.

ciao
scotty


----------



## Calli Potter (22. Juni 2008)

War heute echt Klasse gewesen!! War ja heute meine 1. CTF gewesen und ich bin voll begeistert!!

Mit meinem neuem Spielzeug hat es auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Leider habe ich irgendwo eine Ausfahrt verpasst und habe leider 4km eingespart. Weis selbst nicht so richtig wie das passieren konnte. 

Gruß Calli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (23. Juni 2008)

Konnte leider nicht teilnehmen. Sch.... schon wieder ein Highlight verpasst.

Kann mir jemand zum Trost den GPS-Track schicken?

Merci


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Juni 2008)

bin gestern natürlich auch dabei gewesen,auch von mir ein großes Kompliment an die Veranstalter und besonders an Markus..."hoffe das die Bilder schön geworden sind" die Strecke war in einem Top zustand und das Wetter war so richtig Geil..."ich hann getripst wie eh Kisslaschter.
bin nächstes Jahr natürlich auch wieder da.

Der Dämon


----------



## leeqwar (23. Juni 2008)

puremalt schrieb:


> Konnte leider nicht teilnehmen. Sch.... schon wieder ein Highlight verpasst.
> 
> Kann mir jemand zum Trost den GPS-Track schicken?
> 
> Merci




klick


----------



## puremalt (23. Juni 2008)

Wow, volles Programm in GPS-Tour-Info. Das nenn ich mal 'nen CTF-Service. Danke Markus.


----------



## p41n (23. Juni 2008)

auch ich fand die ctf super.. konnte sie leider nur nicht zu ende fahren, da ich wahrscheinlich was falsches gegessen hatte.. meinem magen gings jedenfalls gar nicht gut.. daher musste ich bei kilometer 60 abbrechen.. aber bis dahin war die ctf einfach super.. hat spaß gemacht..


----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. Juni 2008)

Ich fand die CTF auch super ,war das erste mal das ich sie mitgefahren bin super Sache
hat alles gepasst Wetter Leute einfach alles.

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob an die Veranstalter, freu mich schon auf 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (24. Juni 2008)

also ich fand die strecke zum brechen!  
und zwar zum ab-brechen...,  bei km 56 mit kraempfen in den beinen, gottseidank nur 500 mtr von meinem heimdomizil in ak entfernt 
bis dahin wars aber einfach nur toll !! die streckenwahl und die orga, fettes lob an die leute vom ehrenamt im hintergrund, bis naegschd johr danne )


----------



## p41n (24. Juni 2008)

c1deli schrieb:


> also ich fand die strecke zum brechen!
> und zwar zum ab-brechen...,  bei km 56 mit kraempfen in den beinen



um dem entgegen zu wirken, musst du ganz normales leitungswasser mit kochsalz (pro Liter je nach geschmack eine messerspitze bis zu einem halben teelöffel kochsalz) vermischen und dies während der tour in regelmäßigen abständen trinken.. hab immer eine 3L Trinkblase dabei.. das reicht für so ca. 5 - 6 stunden.. vor der tour nehme ich immer noch eine magnesium400 tablette ein und trinke dazu noch einen halben liter bis einen liter wasser..

ich hatte anfangs auch immer ganz schön hartnäckige muskelkrämpfe, die kaum zu ertragen waren.. doch mit oben beschriebener methode traten sie nicht mehr auf..

versuchs mal.. vielleicht hilft es..


----------



## puremalt (24. Juni 2008)

Oder besser statt Kochsalz Natron nehmen. Das schmeckt nicht ganz so salzig.


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Juni 2008)

Hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht und bei dem Wetter konnte ja wirklich nichts mehr schiefgehen.
Die Häppchen mit Cola an K4 waren ja mal wieder erste Sahne .

Einfach eine CTF von Bikern für Biker


----------



## c1deli (24. Juni 2008)

danke fuer die netten tipps gegen kraempfe und so, werden gerne angenommen!
... aber das timing von wegen ausfall quasi vor der haustuer war trotzdem erste sahne


----------



## Calli Potter (24. Juni 2008)

Fand die Hütte bei K4 einfach am besten!! Alleine wegen den Keksen und dem Käse den du da bekommen hast!! 

Was nur ein bissel Schade war, das auf den Waldautobahnen manche Abfahrten einfach zu spät zu sehen war und man doch vom Geschwindigkeitsrausch runter gehen musste.

Bin mal gespannt was nächstes Jahr noch alles hinzu kommt!! Aber 1. Sahne die CTF


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Biker/innen,

erst mal vielen Dank für Euer zahlreiches Erscheinen mit über 170 Startern (ca. 70 auf der langen Distanz) war unsere diesjährige CTF sehr gut besucht und aus unsere Sicht ein voller Erfolg. 

Euer Zuspruch, macht es uns leichter, im nächstes Jahr noch etwas nach zu legen. 

Vielen Dank an alle Biker, die uns das Gefühl gaben, gute Gastgeber zu sein.

Vielen Dank an die zahlreichen Helfer, die diese Veranstaltung überhaupt erst möglich machen. 


Bis zum nächsten Jahr, 
Euer Orga-Team der CTF Völklingen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Juni 2008)

......wir können uns den anderen nur anschließen. Suuuper nette Leute, eine tolle Strecke....es hat einfach alles gepasst und mächtig Spaß gemacht. Nächstes Jahr sind wir auf alle Fälle wieder dabei


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

die Bilder der Veranstaltung sind online.

Link zu dem Album der CTF - Völklingen

Wer noch Bilder hat, kann mir diese gerne zusenden. Ich bin froh für jedes Foto und werde diese auch umgehen online stellen.

Einfach per Mail senden an [email protected]


----------

